# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Building guides

## Phaser

Hi all,
I'm looking for something like NSW building manual or whatever it's called.
Reference for timber sizes and hardness over any span etc. for rafters beams and the like. 
Can someone point me to where I can find stuff like that on the net ?

----------


## Bloss

Look in the forum Library to start with . . . The index  and get a copy of the Allan Staines book relevant to the type of work you are thinking of doing . . . Building and Renovating Books or from hardware stores  :2thumbsup:  Of course for the net Google is your friend . . .

----------


## Phaser

Great, thanks for that.
I'm new here and didn't know such a library existed.
It's just what I needed. 
Cheers

----------


## Ourbuild

> Hi all,
> I'm looking for something like NSW building manual or whatever it's called.
> Reference for timber sizes and hardness over any span etc. for rafters beams and the like. 
> Can someone point me to where I can find stuff like that on the net ?

  Hi Phaser 
What you are after is the Australian Timber Framing Code - AS1684 
You normally need to purchase this but there are various copies on line that have been used for legal purposes that can be referenced - https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&s...HHSneP6HwSyudQ 
They can be hard to read if you don't have a building background, but let me know what you're trying to work out and I might be able to help.  
If you get stuck the Building Code of Australia -BCA, might help too. http://www.abcb.gov.au/about-the-nat...e-of-australia 
All the best 
James Mason

----------


## Random Username

You can also find the BCA on that (somewhat dodgy) law.resource.org site (for a purported law site, they sure don't know much about copyright!)

----------


## Ourbuild

> You can also find the BCA on that (somewhat dodgy) law.resource.org site (for a purported law site, they sure don't know much about copyright!)

  Haha, yeah I thought that was interesting myself  :Smilie:  
It's about the only spot you can see what's in it without paying for it though (not that I endorse that...)

----------


## shauck

I'm pretty sure it's meant to be free online as of this year.

----------


## justonething

https://law.resource.org/pub/au/manifest.au.html

----------


## Bloss

OLDPOST from 2013 . . .  he already got what he was after two years ago . . .  :Cool:

----------

